
We Don’t Know How Bad the Coronavirus Epidemic Is - jbegley
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/03/how-many-americans-really-have-coronavirus/607348/
======
dv_dt
It seems like one should be able to construct at least a first order reverse
estimate based upon in-care serious cases and deaths that have turned out w/o
testing combined other nation's data for the disease parameters.

